
Even programmers could lose their jobs to computers - ayushgp
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/even-programmers-could-lose-their-jobs-to-computers-2017-01-24
======
flukus
Drag'n'drop application builders have existed for a long but they all have the
same shortcomings. You need logic in there and GUI's are an awful way to read
and write logic.

Edit - In fact, as an industry we've been trying to automate ourselves for as
long as it's existed, so far to no avail.

------
shakna
Drag 'n Drop have always had shortcomings, as for AI...

I think this CommitStrip sums it up: [0]

The punchline for those that don't click:

> Do you know the industry term for a project specification that is
> comprehensive and precise enough to generate a program? Code. It's called
> code.

Programming may change, though I doubt that will be coming in the near future,
but it will always exist.

Programming is the art of change a specification into a form that can be best
read by a computation device.

[0] [http://www.commitstrip.com/en/2016/08/25/a-very-
comprehensiv...](http://www.commitstrip.com/en/2016/08/25/a-very-
comprehensive-and-precise-spec/)

------
warcher
Don't be stupid.

I could make a circa 1995 website trivially using modern tools.

But who wants a circa 1995 website in 2017?

No matter what you give em, they only want more, more, more.

Which is, of course, fine with me.

------
btschaegg
So we should be conserned about AlphaGo and Monte Carlo Tree Search-based
Systems writing code? Yeah, that doesn't sound like a clickbait article...

I'm seriously concerned with the "it's magic!" pictures that texts like this
paint of current AI. I wouldn't dismiss that the face of the industry could
change drastically someday in the future, but it certainly won't be for the
reasons listed.

------
rotten
90% of what I do when I program is try to figure out what the heck the
business people meant. Ambiguous and conflicting requirements, vague ideas,
and best guesses as to the direction to take the product(s) are going to be
hard to overcome. Throw in a "we don't know what is possible" problem, and I
think we are still a long, long ways off from an AI that can replace us.

------
HillaryBriss
who will program the computers that replaced the programmers?

~~~
nkkollaw
Only the first one would need to be programmed.

Since it would be able to program, it would program the second one and then
they would just program themselves.

